# Cleat shields?



## apmullaly (Apr 13, 2017)

Has anyone ever used cleat shields?  I vaguely remember a thread on this topic on the old forum.  I'm looking for something to help my kids deal with the heat from turf this summer and this is one of the only products I can find that says it does something.

Anyone ever use it?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 13, 2017)

apmullaly said:


> Has anyone ever used cleat shields?  I vaguely remember a thread on this topic on the old forum.  I'm looking for something to help my kids deal with the heat from turf this summer and this is one of the only products I can find that says it does something.
> 
> Anyone ever use it?


I remember that thread too. If I recall a lot of positives for use, but a bit pricey.


----------



## Striker17 (Apr 13, 2017)

We didn't use that one BUT we do this:
Tin foil shiny side down between insole and clete.
Works like a charm


----------



## outside! (Apr 13, 2017)

You could also cut a "space blanket" to fit and put shiny side down under the insoles.


----------



## Striker17 (Apr 13, 2017)

outside! said:


> You could also cut a "space blanket" to fit and put shiny side down under the insoles.


I tried that it seemed to be a tad thicker than the foil and it affected the actual shoe.


----------



## gkrent (Apr 13, 2017)

My players have tried them and they noticed a big difference.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Apr 13, 2017)

apmullaly said:


> Has anyone ever used cleat shields?  I vaguely remember a thread on this topic on the old forum.  I'm looking for something to help my kids deal with the heat from turf this summer and this is one of the only products I can find that says it does something.
> 
> Anyone ever use it?


Never heard of this. Something I would like to get. Do you by chance have a link? Thank you in advance


----------



## apmullaly (Apr 13, 2017)

www.cleatshield.com


----------



## apmullaly (Apr 13, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I tried that it seemed to be a tad thicker than the foil and it affected the actual shoe.


How did they affect the shoe? or did the player just notice the extra thickness?


----------



## Soccer Cat (Apr 13, 2017)

I tried them once myself as I often play on turf in the summer.  The ones I used were pretty thin, almost a metallic look and texture.  I couldn't feel them in my shoes so they were comfortable.    However, I don't think they helped  at all.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 14, 2017)

My father works at JPL and gave me some pieces of heat shielding that they use on satellites.  It is about as thick as three pieces of aluminum foil.  I cut it down and tried it in my referee shoes.  It worked great at blocking the heat that came off the artificial turf.  He did tell me this stuff is stupid expensive and insoles made out of it for sale would be around $100.


----------



## apmullaly (Apr 14, 2017)

I was thinking of maybe getting some thin engine heat shielding and using that.  We'll have to experiment.


----------

